# smplex download cable wiring diagram



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Simplex is a PIA to get info and work with.. they have their own service division
and want to keep it that way.. 

Try calling customer service direct.. using e-mail is just another way for them to avoid your request.. good luck..


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

simplex as in fire alarms?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> simplex as in fire alarms?


That is what I thought the OP was talking about.. but maybe not..


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would believe it would be rs232


http://www.camiresearch.com/Data_Com_Basics/RS232_standard.html


But I can find out tuesday.


----------



## amaan (Jan 20, 2012)

only i need to know which signal are coming from 1 to 10 pin IDC connector. and it located in 4100 panel CPU daughter card. and those signal where its connecting to DB 9 pin connector. please help me.


----------



## amaan (Jan 20, 2012)

yes its tyco simplex fire alarm system and facp model is 4100


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

did you try the internet ?

(there's gotta be a link somewhere - this isn't it)

http://www.simplexfire.com.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/6084/lt0281.pdf
http://www.simplexfire.com.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/6082/lt0277.pdf


----------



## amaan (Jan 20, 2012)

ya i check nothing i got. yes its rs 232 but which pin which signals having in db10 on CPU card i want to know


----------



## amaan (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks every body i got it


----------

